# 

## Redakcja

Obserwujemy kamerą układanie pokrycia z dachówki ceramicznej Titania firmy Creaton. To okazja, by zobaczyć, jak można wielkie dachówki rozmieścić symetrycznie na małym dachu; jak montowane są elementy wentylacji dachu; jak dach ceramiczny jest zabezpieczony przed działaniem wiatru. I czasu...




*Oglądaj więcej filmów na murator.tv - to Telewizja Budowlana dla Was!*

----------

